# You've Seen My New Watch



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I have had a good few comments from the pics that my photography is improving. Thank you to all.

I had a brainwave whilst preparing to do them. I now have myself a fairly unusual lightbox.

Can anyone guess what it is?


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Lunchbox?

Congratulations on the IWC - and the pics are better.

Si


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

I use an empty plastic milk container, the 4 litre size. Is that the bath or sink you're using?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks Si.

It's a bit more technical than a milk container or a sink.............

Something not being used for its original purpose


----------

